

Airtel,telecom provider in India breaking net neutrality and web censorship - koolhead17
http://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/2qabsd/airtel_breaking_net_neutrality_and_web_censorship/

======
anuj_nm
Thanks for bringing this up. Hate to see how unethical telecom companies
across the world can be.

